# Deputy Sheriff Percy House



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Percy Lee House, III*

Greensville County Sheriff's Office, Virginia

End of Watch: Friday, January 31, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 52
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 1/31/2014
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Deputy Sheriff Percy House was killed in an automobile accident while responding to a call after 9:24 am.

After failing to arrive at the call a massive search was initiated involving multiple agencies from the surrounding counties. Approximately 14 hours later, shortly before midnight, his patrol car was found submerged in a creek off of Massie Branch Road. He was recovered by a police dive team a short time later.

It is believed that his vehicle left the roadway as the result of ice.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff James Edwards Jr.
Greensville County Sheriff's Office
174 Uriah Branch Way
Emporia, VA 23847

Phone: (434) 348-4200

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21929-deputy-sheriff-percy-lee-house-iii#ixzz2s6htiXri


----------

